# How bad is it...



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

if MoJo likes nothing better than to chew on rocks....and big ones? Do you guys think it will hurt his teeth? It is better for my shoes if he picks rocks.lol


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I wouldn't let him... he could really hurt his teeth! Do you provide him with lots of chews? All dogs I've met love Merrick Flossies. Perhaps you can get some for him?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

When my Beamer was just a little puppy he used to try and chew on little bits of graval and whatnot.. I kept on telling him NO... well he stopped soon after 

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Definitely not a good idea. It can damage his teeth and gums. I would try to find something else he chew like some raw bones, etc


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji and Lizzie liked to chew on rocks when they were teething but it is a big NO NO as the rocks can damage their teeth. Please find good chews to satisfy their chewing urge. I used to knot long stirps of cut old bath wipes, soak them in water and freeze. It soothes the achy gums. You can also find commercially made products that freeze at pet stores. I had those but somehow Benji liked my homemade cloth chewies better.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Since he seems to like hard things try offering him these hard chew alternatives.

Nylabone

http://www.nylabone.com/products/non-edible/durable-chews/supertuff-chews-for-tuff-little-dogs.htm

Antlerz

ttp://www.qtdog.com/antlerz.htm

My boys love both of these especially the nylabone tough chews. I would try to discourage rocks too.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:biggrin1:We have a Nylabone and he LOVES Flossies! They are expensive though so I bought a Kong, filled it with peanut butter and stuck it in the freezer. He really liked that too! Rocks are scary, can break their teeth and choke them. My DH said there was a Dog Whisperer tv show on this subject. You may be able to find it online if you do a search. Good luck!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I would try Pearlie Whites as well, they are pretty tough and help remove tartar during the chewing process. I would definitely avoid the rocks if possible!


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'd be very concerned that he might swallow a rock that he couldn't pass. (see my posting/thread "Beware of Marbles.") My pup Brody will try to chew and eat everything, despite having lots of chews, toys and play time. He still has a vey big scar on his tummy from the marble incident. So I say, "NO ROCKS!" (If you can prevent it. . .


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

For a while Cicero was chewing on rocks and sticks and I just kept telling him to "drop it" and he has finally learned. He still likes his sticks but will at least drop them now when told and not try to run from us. I think lots of it had to do with him teething and now he is better. I also wet washclothes and froze them for him to chew on and he loved them. I would really try to stop him from the rocks before it becomes a habit. Good luck!!


----------

